# Aktuallisieren der Blasc daten



## stefan1182 (10. April 2008)

hi leute 

wollte mal fragan wann blasc die daten aktuallisiert denn ich bin mit meine char weiter als wie bei buffed charaktern abfrage oder was muss ich machen das sie die aktuallisuert wird.
habe die erforderlichen Addon´s installiert und benutze es seit fast ein jahr kann mir mal einer sagen was ich machen muss.

gruß stefan1182


----------



## Taschendieb (10. April 2008)

Welche Version hat den dein BLASC Profiler?


----------



## stefan1182 (10. April 2008)

die aktuelle habe ich drauf und zwar blasc 2.5


----------



## Grushdak (10. April 2008)

Mal seltsame Frage: Hast Du Blasc auch vor dem WoW-Start gestartet?

Fall doch, hast Du Deine Chars auch Deinem buffed account zugeordnet?


greetz


----------



## stefan1182 (10. April 2008)

läuft die ganze zeit auch wenn ich nicht wow spiele
jo habe ich auch gemacht


----------



## Taschendieb (10. April 2008)

Welche Version steht in deiner BLASCProfiler.toc ?
ich zB hab 2.8.3 und der Upload klappt und die Daten sind auch auf Buffed.de sichtbar.


----------



## stefan1182 (11. April 2008)

wenn die eine 256byte groß ist denn habe ich die aktuelle


----------



## Taschendieb (11. April 2008)

Öffne die TOC mal im Notepad oder anderen Texteditor.
Da steht dann die Versionsnummer


----------



## stefan1182 (11. April 2008)

bei  mir steht das

## Interface: 20400
## Title: BLASC Profiler
## Author: Crowley
## Notes: Exports character data for getbuffed.com
## Notes-deDE: Exportiert Charakter-Informationen für buffed.de
## SavedVariables: BLASCProfile
## Version: 2.8.3
BLASCProfiler.xml


----------



## Taschendieb (11. April 2008)

okay, dann bin ich überfragt.

Hab die selbe Version und meine Aktualisierung klappt :?


----------



## DaiLei (11. April 2008)

Ich selber habe Probleme wenn ich Blasc automatisch starten lasse, also mit Windows. Dann wird auch nichts Aktualisiert bei mir. Nur wenn ich Blasc manuell starte klappt das. Vieleicht ist es bei dir ja genau so.


----------



## stefan1182 (11. April 2008)

ok werde mal es manuel starten bei mir und erst mal danke für die ganzen tip´s


----------



## Grimdhoul (16. April 2008)

ich hab auch genau das selbe problem


----------



## Blueskyman (16. April 2008)

Tja, bei bei mir das selbe Problem, es funktioniert weder die automatische noch manuelle Übertragung der Charakterdaten. Mehr als ein kurzen flackern wird mir nicht geboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Alles deinstalliert, noch mal mit regedit gesäubert. Version 2.5 rauf und Blasc Profiler Version: 2.8.3 ist auch oben.
mfG


----------



## Tidoc (16. April 2008)

Eingestellt hast du auch was übertragen wird Plugin World of Warcraft und bist mit Blasc auch eingeloogt und hast es einen Buffed Account zugewiesen?


----------



## Blueskyman (16. April 2008)

ja klar Tidoc, benutze Buffed ja schon eine Weile, bei den Einstellungen passt alles.

Gruß


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2008)

DaiLei schrieb:


> Ich selber habe Probleme wenn ich Blasc automatisch starten lasse, also mit Windows. Dann wird auch nichts Aktualisiert bei mir. Nur wenn ich Blasc manuell starte klappt das. Vieleicht ist es bei dir ja genau so.



Arg - genau das Problem wurde vor Ewigkeiten schon repariert - mh. Welche Windows-Version nutzt du? (XP/Vista ? Welches Service-Pack? 32/64Bit-Version?)


----------



## Checkerle (18. April 2008)

Ich habe genau daselbe Problem. Hier ein paar zusätzliche Informationen:

Betriebsssystem: Vista 64 Bit SP1

Es lediglich noch Item-Update aktualisiert. 

Rezepte wurden bei mir nur die von der Fraktion "Wächter der Sande" aktualisiert (Juwelenschleifen). Jegliche andere Rezepte die ich neu bekommen hatte in letzter Zeit wurden nicht aktualisiert.

Ruf-Aktualisierung findet bei meinen Chars auch nicht mehr statt.

Ich hab schon 2mal blasc neu installiert. Vor der 2ten Neuinstallation hab ich genauso die Regedit gesäubert von blasc/buffed-Einträgen.

Nach jedem verlassen werden auch immer erfolgreich die Daten übertragen (konnte ich immer am Datum beim Char in buffed nachprüfen).

Ich bin langsam auch ratlos und würde gerne wissen woran es liegt.

MfG Checkerle

P.s.: Chars sind zu finden unter http://my.buffed.de/user/70537

btw, vor ein paar Versionen lief es noch einwandfrei, vielleicht sollte man mal den Code von blasc richtig überprüfen und am besten gleich den Deinstaller überarbeiten


----------



## Checkerle (18. April 2008)

Checkerle schrieb:


> Ich habe genau daselbe Problem. Hier ein paar zusätzliche Informationen:
> 
> Betriebsssystem: Vista 64 Bit SP1
> 
> ...



Wäre schön ein offizielles Statement zu hören. Zumindest ob das Problem bekannt ist bzw. ob ein Bugfix mit 2.5.x oder 2.6 geplant ist?

Gruß Checkerle


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2008)

Checkerle schrieb:


> Wäre schön ein offizielles Statement zu hören. Zumindest ob das Problem bekannt ist bzw. ob ein Bugfix mit 2.5.x oder 2.6 geplant ist?
> 
> Gruß Checkerle



Bei der "Forderung nach Statements" - vor allem jene, wo bereits etwas mehrfach dazu geschrieben wurde - springt anscheinend mein "Beitrag-erstmal-ignorieren-Filter" an. ;-)

Aber zum Problem: Natürlich wird das geprüft (darum fragen wir nach genaueren Daten zum System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aufgenommen und wie schon sehr oft hier im Support-Forum geschrieben, nicht bei jedem Einzelfall einzeln behoben, sondern möglichst global geprüft und repariert, damit andere User ebenfalls etwas davon haben. Bei einigen Problemen gibt es leider keine Tipps, wenn das Problem tiefer im Codes des Tools oder im System steckt - hier kann man nur auf Patches warten.


----------



## DaiLei (18. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Arg - genau das Problem wurde vor Ewigkeiten schon repariert - mh. Welche Windows-Version nutzt du? (XP/Vista ? Welches Service-Pack? 32/64Bit-Version?)



Ich benutze XP Service-Pack 2 und 32Bit-Version. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei man aber auch sagen muß was heißt vor ewigkeiten? Da es ja nicht geht Starte ich Blasc ja nicht mehr mit Windows sondern immer Manuell. Ich kann  sagen das als ich zur Zeit als ca. der WoW Patch 2.4 rauskam es nocht nicht ging. Wenn "Ewigkeit" danach liegt schau ich noch mal ob es geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (18. April 2008)

Es ist sowieso davon abzuraten, allemöglichen Programme direkt mit dem Windowsstart mit zu starten!.
Wozu brauche ich denn auch gleich Blasc, wenn ich den PC erstmal hochfahre?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

